# the ultimate sounding out thread



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right here goes,

I'm getting a bit sick of the old keyboard warriors that "have bigger arms" then x or y yet have a picture of arnie or dorian in their avatar

now fair enough i'll hold my hands up and say i rarely have pictures of myself in my avatar (i do at present as inspiration to get back in the gym) as im fat and weak, and never profess to be anything else

so the idea behind this thread is for all members to post a current picture of themselves, no photoshop bollox, and doesn't need to be faces in them, or full body or whatever just a picture along with proof that it is them (maybe something written on a piece of paper, their username maybe)

and anyone who does not do so will have no legs to stand on

sound like a plan? or a disaster?

discuss


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I haven't got to prove anything to anyone on an internet forum.... FACT


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

< Theres moi


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

<my pic.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Cheese said:


> I haven't got to prove anything to anyone on an internet forum.... FACT


 :lol: subtle :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

my post was blank but thats my pic. most people that slate have other pics coz the looks sh1t


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

this is me about 2months back now,, like to think ive added a tiny bit of size since then but no recent pics,, as you can see lots of work still needs doing, lol, allways think aswell cameras dont do e justice :whistling:


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

Not really sure on how your asking for the proof bit but its me in my avi and my brother with the guns is in my album (if its aimed at me )


----------



## A51M (Sep 13, 2007)

<----------------

theres me too, i dont really have anything to prove to anyone but myself


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

it's not aimed at anyone in particular and isn't meant to stir 5hit

just curious to peoples reactions to be honest


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

davetherave said:


> it's not aimed at anyone in particular and isn't meant to stir 5hit
> 
> just curious to peoples reactions to be honest


np :beer:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

there is one of me in my log on journal, first cycle, but i carried on that cycle so ill post new ne once im fin this scyle hahaha. but once you look you will know there is no need for me to lie ahaha its hardly arnie


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

When we say recent?

How recent are we aloud?

I've got pictures from a couple of months back but I've posted my pictures many times before so I think I've earnt the right to slag off people skinnier than me


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Me:

<------


----------



## Munch (Dec 22, 2009)

Same here really. Not concerned with proving myself to anyone on an internet forum. I dont come on here claiming to squat 400kgs or anything so dont see why i need to justify myself.

I give sensible advice where I can, and have been repped by mods for doing so, and never try to advise people on things I know nothing about. so not sure i fall into this catagory anyway - in which case i shall shut up.

good weekends gents.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

GHS said:


> When we say recent?
> 
> How recent are we aloud?
> 
> I've got pictures from a couple of months back but I've posted my pictures many times before so I think I've earnt the right to slag off people skinnier than me


please no,, my days been bad enough :cursing:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

davetherave said:


> it's not aimed at anyone in particular and isn't meant to stir 5hit
> 
> just curious to peoples reactions to be honest


You want a pic of LittleChris dont you mate?? :lol:

I'm going to learn how to put pics on here,get some taken soon and get 1 done as my avi.

I've never put a pic of Dorian or Jay as nothing could be further from the truth


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

bravo9 said:


> please no,, my days been bad enough :cursing:


 Shut it scrawny


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

<-- me about a year ago with all my kit on.

Don't have any others as technology scares me


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Phez said:


> <-- me about a year ago with all my kit on.
> 
> Don't have any others as technology scares me


 There's about 7 lads in that picture mate


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

GHS said:


> There's about 7 lads in that picture mate


I'm the short @rse with the black hat :thumb:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Phez said:


> I'm the short @rse with the black hat :thumb:


 ROA day?

You only 16 then?


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

GHS said:


> ROA day?
> 
> You only 16 then?


15 in pic 16 currently, what's ROA day?


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

chilisi said:


> You look younger than my new puppy..!


It's all about the baby face :thumb:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Phez said:


> 15 in pic 16 currently, what's ROA day?


 Record of Achievement day mate.

Thats what we call it when we finish high school and are presented our record of achivement.

Have a big seremony during the day with family etc...

Then a massive p*ss up during the evening


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm on the left.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I have not got my top off for a pic ever, hence me joining this forum to get motivated and build a bit. My avatar is a good lookylike though:whistling:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

GHS said:


> Record of Achievement day mate.
> 
> Thats what we call it when we finish high school and are presented our record of achivement.
> 
> ...


It was my prom mate :thumbup1:

Essentially the same thing :whistling:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm single.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Heineken said:


> I'm single.


So am I......

Fancy a bum?

:whistling:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Too short, sorry mate :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Phez said:


> It was my prom mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Essentially the same thing :whistling:


 Prom?

Do you live in America?


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

GHS said:


> Prom?
> 
> Do you live in America?


School called it prom, probs to make it sound American.

Really it was a ball.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Heineken said:


> Too short, sorry mate :lol:


Ow my pride :death:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Me.

I'm tiny


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Cheese said:


> I haven't got to prove anything to anyone on an internet forum.... FACT


Bump that


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Me in my PROFILE pic if it bothers you


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Zara-what do you mean tiny, you've got some good lean mass there.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Me about 2 weeks ago.

More in my journal.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Phez said:


> Zara-what do you mean tiny, you've got some good lean mass there.


Optical illusion lol.... am 5ft 2 and tiny lmao


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Optical illusion lol.... am 5ft 2 and tiny lmao


Yes but when you're short and you can out bench your 6 ft 3 mate it makes it all the sweeter :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Too short, sorry mate :lol:


 :lol: legend


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

<---- me last week


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

<<<<-------- me, I'm a freak


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Don't do pictures :lol:


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

tis i in my avi


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

to all the "its me in my avvy" answers..... too small... cant see


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

<--- thats me


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Me.
> 
> I'm tiny


wait a god damn minute,no way i'm being out whored by an official member of the photo whoring squad.

*takes deep breath*























































and a more recent bloated offseason pic


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

weeman said:


> wait a god damn minute,no way i'm being out whored by an official member of the photo whoring squad.
> 
> *takes deep breath*
> 
> ...


Have you only got half a little finger weeman?

looks like jeremy beadleitus...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i sacrificed it in order to make my hands look smaller therefor making my upper arm look larger,always pushing the boundaries mate.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

<<<< me lol im just a wee boy tho


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

*I SEE YOUR:*



weeman said:


> wait a god damn minute,no way i'm being out whored by an official member of the photo whoring squad.
> 
> *takes deep breath*
> 
> ...


*AND I RAISE YOU.......*

*A GUN SHOT:*

*
*

*
*









*AN AB SHOT:*










*AND A COUPLE OF BACK/ASS SHOTS:*

(Bloody hell I was small back then pmsl....  :whistling


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Zara wins hands down...

Sorry carrot top.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I hope one day I will have abs! Even just one ab will do! LMAO :lol:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Weeman you make me feel the need to go the gym now and play catch up, lol, nah in all seriousness tho mate great physique,, seeing all the effort put in by people it does inspire me,,

Ok turning into to a soppy story now


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

GHS said:


> Zara wins hands down...
> 
> Sorry carrot top.


dont no mate , what if weeman wore zaras thong


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RedKola said:


> I hope one day I will have abs! Even just one ab will do! LMAO :lol:


You will.... And they'll look good when you're on stage....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

bravo9 said:


> dont no mate , what if weeman wore zaras thong


I don't lend him my thongs anymore.

Not since the year I gave him a loan of one backstage and he was thrown out by security after they caught him swinging upside down from the lighting rigging during the interval wearing it over his head and ticking himself with a feather duster.

I'm still not convinced about his story claiming that dust was falling off the rigging distracting the competiors on stage, and he was wearing them to stop himself getting dust in his eyes..... But I can't think what else he'd have been doing??? :confused1:

Besides that. The bugger would stretch them and then where would I be? I've only just grown into that arse as you can see from the difference in the pics taken few years back.... dont wanna have to go training me ass to make it fit stretched thongs do I?  :laugh:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> You will.... And they'll look good when you're on stage....


Ain't happenin' girlfriend! :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> *I SEE YOUR:*
> 
> *AND I RAISE YOU.......*
> 
> ...


why you........

ok now i have got over typical 'weeman temporary staring at the ass pics' allow me to retort with........

*ab shot*










*quarter turn*










*split peaked offseason bigger than Adele's head gunshot*










*and (clothed) henchback/tiny waisted/miniscule butt shot*










i cant mach the ass pics unless i go naked (dont currently have thong pic) and then the thread would go clean downhill:lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I don't lend him my thongs anymore.
> 
> Not since the year I gave him a loan of one backstage and he was thrown out by security after they caught him swinging upside down from the lighting rigging during the interval wearing it over his head and ticking himself with a feather duster.
> 
> ...


Never trust a man with your thong..... :whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I don't lend him my thongs anymore.
> 
> Not since the year I gave him a loan of one backstage and he was thrown out by security after they caught him swinging upside down from the lighting rigging during the interval wearing it over his head and ticking himself with a feather duster.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I need to get a hold of myself,the gloves are off.

*REAR DRUNK NAKED LAT SPREAD (INCLUDING BARE PERT ASS)*


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Has someone been pounding your @ss Bri? :confused1: It's affy red! :whistling:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I need to get a hold of myself,the gloves are off.
> 
> *REAR DRUNK NAKED LAT SPREAD (INCLUDING BARE PERT ASS)*


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I was just having a panic attack about where to park my bike just then, and as ever, Brian helps me out of a tricky spot :lol:

That is one fvcking cute ass tho, must be said :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

RedKola said:


> Has someone been pounding your @ss Bri? :confused1: It's affy red! :whistling:


long story:whistling: :innocent:



rs007 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I was just having a panic attack about where to park my bike just then, and as ever, Brian helps me out of a tricky spot :lol:
> 
> That is one fvcking cute ass tho, must be said :lol:


i saw you admiring it when i was doing walking lunges tonight,it made me wet.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

if this was in the adults lounge, i'd post a pic of my hamster sized nuts as proof


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I can see the coin purse! 

:blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

RedKola said:


> I can see the coin purse!
> 
> :blush: :blush: :blush:


its not,its my fanny lipsmg:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

RedKola said:


> I can see the coin purse!
> 
> :blush: :blush: :blush:


You'll no get many 2 bob bits in thon, its teeny :lol:

Mines sags like an auld mans - its like twa' big jorry marbles in a knee length soak :lol:

I can actually helicopter it


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> You'll no get many 2 bob bits in thon, its teeny :lol:
> 
> Mines sags like an auld mans - its like twa' big jorry marbles in a knee length soak :lol:
> 
> I can actually helicopter it


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

when it was bruised from my vasectomy the other week it actually looked like a black Walnut Whip :lol: :lol:

(am i aloud to say black?) :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RedKola said:


> Ain't happenin' girlfriend! :thumb:


Thats what they all say at the start.... :devil2:



weeman said:


> why you........
> 
> *and (clothed) henchback/tiny waisted/miniscule butt shot*
> 
> ...


That back was stuck on eh? Theres an insert under that mothercare "aged 3-6 months" vest..... 



RedKola said:


> Never trust a man with your thong..... :whistling:


hahaha..... 'ZACTLY!!! :lol:

RIGHT!!!

The game is on!!! :devil2:

*
Cheeky wee "caught unawares having a giggle" shot:*

*
*










*Cheesy smiley shot:*










*More giggling:*










*
Side Tri:*










*More gratuitous bummage:*










*
And I really dont know what this is.....* :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Zara smiling? Wtf:confused1: :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah, Zara - we wanna see more of the smiling this year and less frowning!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> I was just having a panic attack about where to park my bike just then, and as ever, Brian helps me out of a tricky spot :lol:
> 
> That is one fvcking cute ass tho, must be said :lol:





RedKola said:


> I can see the coin purse!
> 
> :blush: :blush:





rs007 said:


> You'll no get many 2 bob bits in thon, its teeny :lol:
> 
> Mines sags like an auld mans - its like twa' big jorry marbles in a knee length soak :lol:
> 
> I can actually helicopter it





weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> when it was bruised from my vasectomy the other week it actually looked like a black Walnut Whip :lol: :lol:
> 
> (am i aloud to say black?) :lol:


fcking crying here.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Bri at first I thought you had major back pumpage.... then realised there is a solid line where it ends making it look like sunburn.

Which suggests to me you have been out in the garden in your cowboy chaps with nothing underneath again, judging by the state of your arse.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

WRT said:


> Zara smiling? Wtf:confused1: :lol:


I smile all the fecking time lol

That little urban legend started because I post progress pics every 2 weeks throughout my diet every year and I dont smile in progress pics.... mainly because a) am concentrating B) someones taking too fecking long to take the pic and holding the pose hurts c) the gym is fvckng FREEZING and its normally like jan/feb, and I'm in my undies and a pair of stripper shoes d) Its always after a workout and even after my shake am STARVING and want home to eat (and utterly fcked and holding the poses hurts like buggery even more) and, e) Its only a progress pic so who cares pmsl

Somewhere along the line someone picked up on this (back in 2006/2007 on RG lol) and they've ripped me about it ever since  :laugh:



RedKola said:


> Yeah, Zara - we wanna see more of the smiling this year and less frowning!


Dinnae start wench.... you know I smile haha :laugh: :tongue:


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Awsome physiques on here.

Lucky to have this site, as I wouldnt have a clue otherwise.

(not like I do anyway  )


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

Specifically getting a picture taken at my parents house in order to stand near decent lighting!:










A couple of Burger Kings post-contest - again, searching for maximum light!:










In the gym changing rooms hoping no-one walks in as I take a pic of myself 14 weeks out:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> fcking crying here.... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Bri at first I thought you had major back pumpage.... then realised there is a solid line where it ends making it look like sunburn.
> 
> Which suggests to me you have been out in the garden in your cowboy chaps with nothing underneath again, judging by the state of your arse.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


god damn you woman,its the only thing i was keeping sacred and you go and spill it so casually!!!

i love my chaps,i pretend i am a shaven headed,10st heavier,no agility,no cordination version of Andy Black when i wear them.

You know it. :lol: :lol:

Anyway a little more casual whoreage,lets not forget the point here.

This is my 'i'm not really tensing,look i'm smiling to prove it,actually tensing for the camera' pic. :lol: :lol:










Also whilst i'm here,turning the tables on myself,i have a little gem from the photo archives of you Zara.

I like to call this the......

*'JUST STEPPED OFF THE STAGE FOR THE LAST TIME THAT SEASON,GIMME THE FUKIN FOOD' *zara pic :thumbup1:










tho to keep it fair i found one of myself,2007 Dundonald Highland games,i had just convinced my wee Lauren to let daddy have 'one' lick of her ice cream cone:whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

simonj said:


> Specifically getting a picture taken at my parents house in order to stand near decent lighting!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome physique mate:thumbup1:


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

GHS said:


> When we say recent?
> 
> How recent are we aloud?
> 
> I've got pictures from a couple of months back but I've posted my pictures many times before so I think I've earnt the right to slag off people skinnier than me


Thats about 99% of the the people on here dude your a monster.haha:laugh:


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

weeman said:


> awesome physique mate:thumbup1:


Thanks kindly  .

Unfortunately, carrying about 4 stone less mass than you by the look of it! :thumb:


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

<------ Me with my small 'guns'


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

weeman said:


> Anyway a little more casual whoreage,lets not forget the point here.
> 
> This is my 'i'm not really tensing,look i'm smiling to prove it,actually tensing for the camera' pic. :lol: :lol:


Didnt know you were friendly with david walliams weeman?...:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> god damn you woman,its the only thing i was keeping sacred and you go and spill it so casually!!!
> 
> *i love my chaps,i pretend i am a shaven headed,10st heavier,no agility,no cordination version of Andy Black when i wear them.*
> 
> ...


OMG the PICTURE you just gave me.....!!!!!! :lol: :lol:



weeman said:


> Also whilst i'm here,turning the tables on myself,i have a little gem from the photo archives of you Zara.
> 
> I like to call this the......
> 
> *'JUST STEPPED OFF THE STAGE FOR THE LAST TIME THAT SEASON,GIMME THE FUKIN FOOD' *zara pic :thumbup1:


*OH MY GOD!!!!!!!*

*
*

*
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA.... * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:

*
*

*
**I have NEVER seen that picture before that is a classic!!!!!!!!!!*

*
*

*
I came off stage and nobody had any food.... Dougie Blacks mum made me a ham salad roll thats what I am eating (funny how you never forget these things eh? * :lol: *).*

*
*

*
After I ate that me, Nikki and Laura went to the garage along the road cos there was nowhere else open and bought ALL their creme eggs * :lol: *:lol:*

*
*

*
Then when the show finished we drove back to Edinburgh and went straight out on the p**iss**.... do not pass go, do not collect £200, do not eat any actual food, and do not take off your stripper shoes.... *

*
*

*
*




































*
*

*
This was 3 weeks later... Laura's birthday * 

*
*










*
*

*
PS.... thanks for the nice lead-in into those pics.... * :thumb:

*
*

*
* :lol: *:lol:*

*
*


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Right thats it...

I'm sick of you Scottish lot always taking over every thread with your bloody good looking, ripped to shreds, comically immense pictures.

Every thread I look in these days has a picture of weemans boulder delts and Zara's amazing legs.

I for one am bloody sick of this sh*t.....!!!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> Didnt know you were friendly with david walliams weeman?...:laugh:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

A few folk have said this - I can't see it though! :lol:

But I am quite partial to David Walliams! He's amazingly sexy! :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> OMG the PICTURE you just gave me.....!!!!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> *OH MY GOD!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


wh....what the.......no....this went wrong,i was happily reading your post then the last line sucker punched me,i cant believe i made such an amateur mistake,see what happens when out of practice from the whore wars.

right you fkr,lets take this sh1t to motion video.

*POOM*

http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=2306308&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1'>http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=2306308&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1]http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=2306308&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1'>http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=2306308&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1[/URL]

2306308[/MEDIA]">4 weeks out 2008 from http://vimeo.com/user958370'>http://vimeo.com/user958370">weeman</a> on http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Motion f*cking pictures ....

It gets worse.

C*nt.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

davetherave said:


> right here goes,
> 
> I'm getting a bit sick of the old keyboard warriors that "have bigger arms" then x or y yet have a picture of arnie or dorian in their avatar
> 
> ...




:tongue:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

LMAO - It is quite gay, isn't it! 

I just know there was a jam jar put up Bri's bum in the 'red @rse' pic further back in the thread - GAY! :lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> wh....what the.......no....this went wrong,i was happily reading your post then the last line sucker punched me,i cant believe i made such an amateur mistake,see what happens when out of practice from the whore wars.
> 
> right you fkr,lets take this sh1t to motion video.
> 
> ...


Gotta say Weeman mate, even more impressive in moving pictures.

Good work mate:thumbup1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

davetherave said:


> right here goes,
> 
> I'm getting a bit sick of the old keyboard warriors that "have bigger arms" then x or y yet have a picture of arnie or dorian in their avatar
> 
> ...


 Still waiting for a picture of you mate?

That could be anyones skinny arm in a mirror :whistling:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

This is what im like now but it is a really cold pic (excuse :lol: ), lost a lil bit since end of last summer (7 pounds at worst) but just getting going again now :whistling: ohh and soz for weird one brow high look :lol:



And my arms look like monkeys, dont think there that long in real life :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

GHS said:


> Right thats it...
> 
> I'm sick of you Scottish lot always taking over every thread with your bloody good looking, ripped to shreds, comically immense pictures.
> 
> ...


Shaaaaame.... :001_tt2:

:lol: :lol:



weeman said:


> wh....what the.......no....this went wrong,i was happily reading your post then the last line sucker punched me,i cant believe i made such an amateur mistake,see what happens when out of practice from the whore wars.
> 
> right you fkr,lets take this sh1t to motion video.
> 
> ...


*YEAH BABY.... THATS WHAT AM TALKING ABOUT....!!! * :thumb: :thumb *:* :thumb:

*
*






*
*






*
*






*
*

*
*

*
*



GHS said:


> Motion f*cking pictures ....
> 
> It gets worse.
> 
> C*nt.


Ach dry your eyes you love us you know you do!!!!!!!!!!!  :lol: :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Shaaaaame.... :001_tt2:
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


*RAAAAAAAAAAAR!!*

firs time onstage (May 2006)






second time onstage (November 2006)






third time onstage (May 2008)






fifth time onstage (dont have the NABBA Scotland vid from week before,May 2008)






(posedown and victory from same show)






*HAVE IT!!!! * :lol: * :lol:*


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> *
> RAAAAAAAAAAAR!!*
> 
> *
> HAVE IT!!!! * :lol: * :lol:*


*
OOOHHHHHHH.....................*

*
*

*
1st time on stage..... (can hear you, Ser and PRL giving it Loads during this hahaha * :lol: *)*






*AND...*

*
*

*
"Trying on the suit" shot....*

*
*

*
**POW!!!* *Take that weeman!!!* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Loving the playboy quilt Zar :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

And the winner is.......(drum roll)

*ZARA!!!!!!!*

Haha! He can't come back from that! :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

GHS said:


> Loving the playboy quilt Zar :lol:


haha cheers - matches the dodgy pink furniture which matches the suit which also matched the bikini I wore that year..... long story.... :lol:



Mrs Weeman said:


> And the winner is.......(drum roll)
> 
> *ZARA!!!!!!!*
> 
> Haha! He can't come back from that! :thumbup1:


Lmfao.... and you even wrote it in pink too!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :lol: :lol:

Thing is... he's prob sat in a corner getting a kick out of you telling him he's the loser hehehe...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha cheers - matches the dodgy pink furniture which matches the suit which also matched the bikini I wore that year..... long story.... :lol:
> 
> Lmfao.... and you even wrote it in pink too!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *Thing is... he's prob sat in a corner getting a kick out of you telling him he's the loser hehehe*...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


You know him too well

Escuse me a mo...(shouts)'Bri...your a feckin tiny balled jaffa....AND a loser'

He's got his marigolds on and is using a cheese grater:lol:

and its over already:lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> *
> OOOHHHHHHH.....................*
> 
> *
> ...


*YOU BIIIIIIIITCH!!!!!*



Mrs Weeman said:


> And the winner is.......(drum roll)
> 
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!*
> 
> ...


That may be true:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

*WEEMAN YOU....*


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

GHS said:


> *WEEMAN YOU....*
> 
> View attachment 36227


/Weeman walks sobbing off into the distance

C1KtScrqtbc[/MEDIA]]


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I just remembered how much I LOVE that song, cheers :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jeez that was tense.... I'm tired now.............. :lol: :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Me too.

Bed time me thinks....

Night to all of you up there in Scotland...

And remember:

xdCrZfTkG1c[/MEDIA]]


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

GHS said:


> View attachment 36229
> 
> 
> I just remembered how much I LOVE that song, cheers :beer:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

GHS said:


> Me too.
> 
> Bed time me thinks....
> 
> ...





Zara-Leoni said:


> Jeez that was tense.... I'm tired now.............. :lol: :lol:


EWS-yfWEVKQ[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

LMFAO..... jst seen the wee bit under your name.... :lol:

Not convinced I won at all tbh but hey ho.... :tongue:

I was watching The Devils Advocate throughout this, its just this minute ended.

Last line of the film made me chuckle:

"Vanity. Definately my favourite sin"

:lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> LMFAO..... jst seen the wee bit under your name.... :lol:
> 
> Not convinced I won at all tbh but hey ho.... :tongue:
> 
> ...


lmao how appropriate!!!

As per the victory,well maybe its my achilles but i have to admit defeat where hot blondes donning skimpy bikini's goes.

BUT.

I have in my possession some genuine blonde hair extensions of Lynn Carmichael's which she lent Ser to wear during the 2009 Universe.

Yeah,you know whats coming.

Maybe not tonight.....

Maybe not tomorrow.....

Maybe not next week.....

But one night soon,when i'm in better nik,drunk off my tits,i WILL be donning those blonde hair extensions and a pink bikini,THEN we'll see who's the queen cat around these parts.

uhuh.

Be afraid,be very afraid.

(for all the wrong reasons:lol: :lol: :lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

/Ser hides bikini collection...... :scared:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Mrs Weeman said:


> /Ser hides bikini collection...... :scared:


/dan sighs with relief.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

simonj said:


> Specifically getting a picture taken at my parents house in order to stand near decent lighting!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cracking physique mate i'll have to rip the **** out of your hair though :lol:



> Still waiting for a picture of you mate?
> 
> That could be anyones skinny arm in a mirror


i'll post some of the most recent ones i've got  (seen as ive been sounded out in my own sounding out thread) 

no faces though incase people are eating


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

This is plain old me a few months ago...I have no place to hide 4 or 5 of the members on here train at my gym :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right some of these are not that recent but im not about to start taking pictures at 4:30am

couldn't decide which ones to put up so here's some of them that have been in my journal over the years

as mentioned nowt to shout about at all 

most recent arm pic





































no I couldn't get them any bigger :lol:


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

Due to my job, aas use and distinctive tattoos I cant! Agree with the sentiment though!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Here is a couple of me all taken in the last 3-4 monthes.

lol...... The last picture was originally for the S&S thread


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> lmao how appropriate!!!
> 
> As per the victory,well maybe its my achilles but i have to admit defeat where hot blondes donning skimpy bikini's goes.
> 
> ...


*
LMFAO............*

*
*

*
*

*
PRE-EMPTIVE STRIKE MOTHERFVCKER.......!!!!*

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

davetherave said:


> cracking physique mate i'll have to rip the **** out of your hair though :lol:


Thanks, mate. Ha ha, hair wasn't that high on my priority list when dieting! :lol:

You've taken the p*ss out of my hair (rightfully!), but have hidden your face; that doesn't put you in the strongest p*ss taking position! :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

simonj said:


> Thanks, mate. Ha ha, hair wasn't that high on my priority list when dieting! :lol:
> 
> You've taken the p*ss out of my hair (rightfully!), but have hidden your face; that doesn't put you in the strongest p*ss taking position! :lol:


 :lol:

if it helps im bald but with a tramp beard :whistling:


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

davetherave said:


> :lol:
> 
> if it helps im bald but with a tramp beard :whistling:


Damn it, you've got me on the hair front then! (goes to get clippers to go back to Number 1 all over!). :beer:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> *
> LMFAO............*
> 
> *
> ...


why not just jump on my head bitch!!! am still licking my wounds.

Right there shall be a definitive retaliatory move later on,shant be having non of this beaten by a little girlyness hanging over me!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> why not just jump on my head bitch!!! am still licking my wounds.
> 
> Right there shall be a definitive retaliatory move later on,shant be having non of this beaten by a little girlyness hanging over me!!!!


lmfao.... am currently restocking the ammo..... Got few of the UKBFF pics from George today and he's sending more. Once they're used up I'll be onto progress pics, after that we're onto comps 2010..... Should keep me going for a while....  :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmfao.... am currently restocking the ammo..... Got few of the UKBFF pics from George today and he's sending more. Once they're used up I'll be onto progress pics, after that we're onto comps 2010..... Should keep me going for a while....  :lol:


 :blink:

:angry:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> :blink:
> 
> :angry:


 :devil2:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I think the only way to solve this battle is to take a photo of Zara and Weeman naked, covered in mud straddling each other?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> :devil2:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


bitch


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> I think the only way to solve this battle is to take a photo of Zara and Weeman naked, covered in mud straddling each other?


tho that may seem like a good idea i think Zara would suddenly suffer from 'stab the p1ss smelling ginger' tourettes that some people suffer.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I would still like to try!

I will have to clear some space on the camera and I'll head up to jock land. I will briing the mud, buckfast and a several grams of high quality cocaine!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> I would still like to try!
> 
> I will have to clear some space on the camera and I'll head up to jock land. I will briing the mud, buckfast and a several grams of high quality cocaine!


I was almost in there.... til you mentioned buckfast and killed the mood :no: :sneaky2:

Am now officially, out :tongue:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Right its just me and weeman then!

I would suggest a sword fight but my my tiny weener it would be like having a cocktail stick against a baseball bat!

Dont worry Zara I would drug you so much that you wouldn't know any better!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I was almost in there.... til you mentioned buckfast and killed the mood :no: :sneaky2:
> 
> Am now officially, out :tongue:


god damn it,i had myself all set up to be the sacrificial stabee,cheers IB you selfish fker:lol: :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh did I say buckfast! I meant louis roderer brut vintage! Common typo!

Zara I respect your decision. All I will say is thank god for Rohypnol!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> bitch












:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> Right its just me and weeman then!
> 
> I would suggest a sword fight but my my tiny weener it would be like having a cocktail stick against a baseball bat!
> 
> *Dont worry Zara I would drug you so much that you wouldn't know any better!*


You say that like its a threat.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> Right its just me and weeman then!
> 
> I would suggest a sword fight but my my tiny weener it would be like having a cocktail stick against a baseball bat!
> 
> Dont worry Zara I would drug you so much that you wouldn't know any better!





Zara-Leoni said:


> You say that like its a threat.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


thats whats classed as a chat up line up here mate,i'd be putty in someones hands if they said that to me:lol: :lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


mint :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

So the general consensus is that drugs are awesome!

I would get some now If I hadnt bankrupted myself yesterday.

We are supposed to be getting a cu.nt (cat) soon. Cant say I am happy about it!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> thats whats classed as a chat up line up here mate,i'd be putty in someones hands if they said that to me:lol: :lol:


a chat up line and a promise of a great night out  :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> So the general consensus is that drugs are awesome!
> 
> I would get some now If I hadnt bankrupted myself yesterday.
> 
> We are supposed to be getting a cu.nt (cat) soon. Cant say I am happy about it!


Cats are awesome I got one last week :thumbup1:

Her and the dog are best mates already and share his bed 

Well. To be fair, it was that, or this....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

just p1ssed myself


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Can all this cat gayness please stop!

I have laid down some ground rules for when the fu.cker comes.

1) Not allowed in living room when we aren't it

2) Not allowed in bedroom ever.

3) If it harms my goldfish which I am buying soon I will kill it (we haven't quite agreed to ths yet)

4) If it likes cocaine residue of the floor I am allowed to kick it.

5) I am allowed to test new UG gear on it (not agreed to this either)


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Heineken said:


> I'm single.


You have uneven pecs it seems. Perhaps stick to dumbell press untill that comes right.

<--- Anyway that's me....


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> So the general consensus is that drugs are awesome!
> 
> *I would get some now* If I hadnt bankrupted myself yesterday.
> 
> We are supposed to be getting a cu.nt (cat) soon. Cant say I am happy about it!


You're not alone mate, I've been clean for a week:lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Shaven Pussy?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> just p1ssed myself


LMAO that fart one is hilarious!!!!










:lol:



Irish Beast said:


> Can all this cat gayness please stop!
> 
> I have laid down some ground rules for when the fu.cker comes.
> 
> ...


No it cant!

And dont be mean to the cat they're awesome!


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

erm... i would but i think the pros will just take the p!ss h34r:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

people who appreciate lolcats are natural winners in life and this is proven scientific fact kthnxbai


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

OMG I go away for a few days and the Scots have seized control......


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well this thread has taken a different turn, not a good turn either as i dont like cats, they smell of cat food


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> OMG I go away for a few days and the Scots have seized control......


 :lol: :lol: yeah we pretty much ruined the thread eh :lol: :lol:

The running battle was epic Jem,you would have loved watching it unfold,you could here the BOOM's for miles around lololol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

davetherave said:


> well this thread has taken a different turn, not a good turn either as i dont like cats, they smell of cat food


oh is that so?well in that case......


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

FPMSL - I cannot believe I missed it all .... Bri, nice @rse ...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> FPMSL - I cannot believe I missed it all .... Bri, nice @rse ...


 :thumb: :wub:


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

freeline said:


> people who appreciate lolcats are natural winners in life and this is proven scientific fact kthnxbai


Indeedy.... :thumb:


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

i may have to start a lolcat appreciation thread, any followers?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> OMG I go away for a few days and the Scots have seized control......


You know it baby!!!!!!!! :thumb: :thumb :



weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: *yeah we pretty much ruined the thread eh * :lol: :lol:
> 
> The running battle was epic Jem,you would have loved watching it unfold,you could here the BOOM's for miles around lololol


What was it about again.........? :whistling:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

freeline said:


>


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I have lost my camera - this thread is going to cost me money. how much are digital cameras these days anyway - about £100?

When it is replaced, I might introduce the geordie contingent to the game


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

proof of the catz evilness......


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


>


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> You know it baby!!!!!!!! :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> What was it about again.........? :whistling:  :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: lmao the reason behind it i am still trying to work out,i remember seeing the words in the op 'post a pic' and then it was all a blur of clicking and uploading at a furious rate:lol: :lol:



Jem said:


> I have lost my camera - this thread is going to cost me money. how much are digital cameras these days anyway - about £100?
> 
> When it is replaced, I might introduce the geordie contingent to the game


 :thumb :woop woop you can get smi decent things for as little as 50 quid these days 

(Argos sale got good uns just now:thumbup1: )


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> proof of the catz evilness......


too wee cannae see it!


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

my family photo on a trip out to Newcastle '99


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2006)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Indeedy.... :thumb:


Think our Diese had a go at them as well.










In terms of taking the thread relatively back on track, here's me










Needs work, carrying more fat and water than i'm happy with and not nearly enough size, need to get my sh1t together regarding diet there's much scope for improvement there (ie stop eating pies and drinking pints lol)


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Right..

Been busy now I have found time to Attten.... I mean post pics..

Pic 1 = before injuries

pic 2 = Sorry state after 1st torn arm

pic 3 = Comeback number 1

pic 4 = Sorry state during recovery torn arm 2

pic 5 = Latest about 3 weeks ago, 2 weeks into rehab

Yes, Im looking for adulation AND the sympathy vote

I will get more shortly


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Yes, Im looking for adulation AND the sympathy vote


You look fookin mahusive (you poor thing :lol: )


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Just the merest glint of a smile in the 4th pic so I choose that version of JW


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Phez said:


> You look fookin mahusive (you poor thing :lol: )


Its the way i like to roll mate lol:thumbup1:



Jem said:


> Just the merest glint of a smile in the 4th pic so I choose that version of JW


Posing is a serious business, I cant multi task, so smiling is out of question..

Besides Im a grumpy sod :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

My ar5e

If Z can, so can I lol:thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> My ar5e
> 
> If Z can, so can I lol:thumb:


Fck me, could open beer bottles in that :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Fck me, could open beer bottles in that :lol:


It has been tried, ANd achieved:whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Yes, Im looking for adulation AND the sympathy vote
> 
> I will get more shortly


Awww poor Joe.... :wub: :wub: :wub:

Howzat...?  :lol:



badger said:


> Think our Diese had a go at them as well.


LMAO :lol:



jw007 said:


> My ar5e
> 
> If Z can, so can I lol:thumb:


  

Wasn't the pic I was expecting when I first read the post though.... :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

not read thred but im in my av thats from july tho. im bigger but a bit more off season atm lol


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Right..
> 
> Been busy now I have found time to Attten.... I mean post pics..
> 
> ...


****, two bicep tears and you should have arms like a T-rex but no!

Sympathy is reserved for me and my substandard genes.


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

here's a few of me most recent probably best i've looked but still working on it and carrying a little to much body fat and less mass than what i want but thats steadily going and i'm the biggest i've been so not complaining just living the dream.

looking good everyone good vids too, need to get my head round all that posing business


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

You're a happy guy John, nice one :beer:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Thats some size in pics :lol: Cant believe how you have kept size in ur arms and regained it back so soon when u have lost it. Looking massive in last pic joe aswell, arms still look huge :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I love the change in facial expression in pics 1 and 2 :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I see you still have the tan rolling!!.. Looking ok i spose :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

GHS said:


> When we say recent?
> 
> How recent are we aloud?
> 
> I've got pictures from a couple of months back but I've posted my pictures many times before so I think *I've earnt the right to slag off people skinnier than me *


yes you have:thumbup1:

and so have i, so if i offend anyone intentionally..........*TOUGH SH!T*(but i'm nice really)


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Well this is me, work in progress,

Is me without a doubt, why would i post a fake dodgy pic when there is so much henchness to google and use.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Theres been loads of threads moaning about people not having their pic in there Avatar and for the life of me I don't know why anyone would give a sh*t either way!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

PHHead said:


> Theres been loads of threads moaning about people not having their pic in there Avatar and for the life of me I don't know why anyone would give a sh*t either way!


None to worry PH, we know thats you in your avy


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

I know people can be a bit sensitive about there identity, maybe some people dont because they are fat keyboard warriors, or maybe they have appeared on crime watch:lol:

Why i put my back shot up I dont know? nothing to look at yet:whistling:

I know if i was ripped I would want everyone to see, but thats just my opinion.

:beer:


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> None to worry PH, we know thats you in your avy


Haha, I just don't get it as an Avatar is not by definition meant to be an actual picture of yourself................just don't understand why it seems to bug people so much!

Also I have always had fairly recent pics of myself in my profile like a lot of other members so don't see why its necessary to stick my ugly mug up everywhere on my Avi too lol!


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Dont realy bug me, personaly I dont give a toss, but maybe having my pic up validates my posts a bit as maybe i come across as a real person rather than some [email protected] claiming to have 18" guns when realy they get a sweat on just lifting there mouse or reaching for the last slice of an 18" pizza.


----------

